# Glock light/laser



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Anypne have a Gloclight/laser?

I have a Glocklight, and like it a lot. I really don't like the Crimson Trace grips for the glock, as there is no on/off switch, and they affect the grip feel of the gun.

I like my Glocklight, and am familiar with the controls. I may get a laser later this yera, and am looking at this one for my G34. 

Not sure if I'll just keep my current Glocklight for a spare or sell it later, though...


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

The cheap way would be to sell your glock light and get one with the lazer. BUT if you can spend a little extra you should go with that lazer that is built into the gride rod! I forget the name right now.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I should have enough to buy the Glock laser/light w/o selling it - I will probably sell it eventually - but I wanna be satisfied w/ it first.

It's the lasermax guiderod. I have read mixed stuff about it - some people do have problems. And, they don't always line up on target right out of the box. Sometimes, ya gotta mail the gun to the company for them to zero it.

I like having the removable one so I can put it on different guns - although, at the moment, I don't have a gun other than the Glock it would fit (P99s have a different rail, and Hk does as well).


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I have a C/T lazer on my revolver, and it works great. I have tuned it in once, and it is still on the money over a year later. I have read where for the Glock this one company wants you to send the gun to them for sighting in. I say no way Jose to that one. If I can't sight it myself I don't want it. I know if I ever take my grips off I will have to resight my C/T. Batterys do go dead and they are in the grips.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Baldy said:


> I have a C/T lazer on my revolver, and it works great. I have tuned it in once, and it is still on the money over a year later. I have read where for the Glock this one company wants you to send the gun to them for sighting in. I say no way Jose to that one. If I can't sight it myself I don't want it. I know if I ever take my grips off I will have to resight my C/T. Batterys do go dead and they are in the grips.


Ive changed batteries a couple of times and unless your grips fit loose you dont even have to reset zero after battery changes







:mrgreen:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Well that's good news Scooter, thanks. Grips are not loose fitting as this gun has had untold number of .357s fired through it. Some of them were fairly hot.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Baldy said:


> I have a C/T lazer on my revolver, and it works great. I have tuned it in once, and it is still on the money over a year later. I have read where for the Glock this one company wants you to send the gun to them for sighting in. I say no way Jose to that one. If I can't sight it myself I don't want it. I know if I ever take my grips off I will have to resight my C/T. Batterys do go dead and they are in the grips.


Yes, U sometimes have to send the gun in for the Lasermax guiderod.

The laser grip panels are a bit different than the CTC grips for the glock.

The panels have a manual on/off switch on some of them. The Glock attachable grips do not. It also changed the grip of the gun on the backstrap area. I just don't care for the feel of it. And, I like having a manual on/off switch - I don't want to use the laser EVERYtime I shoot. And, while i know you can adj your grip a bit, I don't wanna have to do it. If it worked like the normal 1911 or Beretta CTC grips, I'd get em.

So, I think I'll just get the Glock light/laser. As said before - I like the regular Glocklight I have now.


----------



## Tacticaljunkie.com (Aug 20, 2006)

Shipwreck, if you like the flashlight/laser combo, I really like the Streamlight TLR-2. It is made of aircraft aluminum and it has a great latch set up. it fits about 90% of rails. and as for the weight and durability, in my opinion one of the best.

As for laser guide rods, I have heard that they break quite often but I have never had hands on experience myself. But I can see where you would not like the grips because it adds material to the rear of the glock grip.

I don't konw if you have made up your mind on a light or laser but if you have not I hope that this has helped out


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I have looked at that one, but I have decided to buy the Glocklight/Laser - I am already familiar with the controls and such (since I have a standard Glocklight now).

I'm just waiting to see if I can sell my telescope or not. If it doesn't sell soon, I'll probably buy the laser. If it does sell, I wanna combine the $ to buy a PS90.


----------

